# Re entering SA with uncomplete documentation



## sinisa (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, 

i have spent last 2 years in SA on a Life Partners Permit. It expired in July, but i applied for a new one well in advance. The application is still pending and i was told that my old permit status will be valid until my new one is processed. 

Sounds simple BUT then i decided i will visit my home country. i was told that i just need my confirmation of acceptance (paper i was given when i applied) and all will be fine at the SA immigration.

Unfortunately after arriving at my destination i have lost that paper. i am due to return to SA on the 20th of Oct and am very much worried if i will have any issues while trying to reenter SA.

Has anyone encountered a similar situation and can you please advise me on what to do in order to be re admitted back in SA?

Thanks!
Sinisa


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Do you by any chance have the reference number from the piece of paper - that way they should be able to track down the application.
Does Serbia have a RSA embassy/consulate? If so contact them sooner rather than later to see how they can help you. I think it is very risky to arrive without any documentation that is current.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It can definitely cause problems (even with that paper). You should call your nearest embassy immediately and explain this to them.

This is why Home Affairs doesn't want people to leave the country while waiting for permit outcomes (although that in itself is ridiculous).


----------

